# Sprawdzanie dysku co 20 uruchomień

## Godhand

Witam,

mój system plików to ext3 i wymaga on z tego co wiem sprawdzania co kilka uruchomień.

Co 20 uruchomień włącza mi się to sprawdzanie i trwa 15-20 minut co już mnie bardziej niż lekko denerwuje.

Da się jakoś zmienić ilość uruchomień po których ma sprawdzać system plików? Albo w ogóle to wyłączyć?

----------

## sir KAT

tune2fs

----------

## wirus

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> Albo w ogóle to wyłączyć?

 

/etc/fstab

----------

## rofro

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Ext3

[...]

With a fully journaled filesystem, it doesn't need to be rechecked every 28 mounts (which is the default). Make sure your /etc/fstab has 0 1 at the end of the line where it mounts /dev/hda2 so it checks at boot time. Then we can disable boot-time checks except in cases where it was not cleanly unmounted, where it will automatically check for you.

----------

## Lord_Raven

Warto jednak zostawic sprawdzanie partycji z ccache'em, gdyż ten lubi troche namieszac.

----------

## canis_lupus

A jak można zrobić sprawdzanie partycji po nieprawidłowym odmontowaniu? Teraz mam ustawionę że partycja jest sprawdzana co dziesięć uruchomień. W praktyce sprawdzana jest co ok 2 miesiące. Co mogę zrobić aby była sprawdzana np. po twardym resecie?

----------

## BeteNoire

Nic, przecież to samo się robi.

----------

## canis_lupus

No własnie nie...

----------

## BeteNoire

No to pozostaje Ci tylko man tune2fs :>

----------

